# online make up artist courses



## Navessa (May 11, 2010)

for certification.

is there such a thing?  are there any reputable sites you know of?

i am really considering this but i am a SAHM and live in the boonies.  there isn't a place close by to drive to.  so i was hoping there are valid make up courses online but after a few google searches - who do you trust?


----------



## shannyn92 (May 11, 2010)

i get emails from epro online makeup courses all the time but im a little skeptical


----------



## inlovewithmakeu (May 13, 2010)

I don't know if you can learn makeup through an online course. It is such a hands on field I wouldn't trust anything that promised me to be good after watching some online stuff. KWIM.

Is there an artist in your area where you can pay for some lessons? If you don't have a school in your area this is what I would do.


----------



## laceface (May 14, 2010)

First off, you do NOT need certification to be a makeup artist. 

If you feel like you need more direction and that specktra & youtube aren't enough to teach you, there is only ONE reputable online makeup artistry training company.... Joe Blasco (yep! The same as the cosmetics!) had online classes. But again, you don't *need* to be certified. Some of the best artists have never taken a class in their life! If you're interested in Joe Blasco's courses, here is the link Joe Blasco Broadband Make-up Studio Film School state-of-the-art HDTV broadcasts that are live - Joe Blasco Cosmetics & Makeup Schools in Hollywood California, Advanced Makeup Training, Make-up Training, Orlando Florida Movie Makeup School, Hollywood


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you! I have found that youtube does have a huge variety of MUAs who post tutorials and such. I've learned an amazing amount from them and have so far gotten worked 5 weddings to do bridal makeup for friends in the area. I didn't make much money, in fact some of them I didn't even charge but the experience has been priceless and taught me so much! Just read & watch everything you can get your hands on!


----------



## bubbles331 (Mar 11, 2012)

QC makeup acadamy is very reputable. the regular course is 1200 the master one is 1500 u get a big kit and its a great course


----------



## ChicMommaJenn (Mar 11, 2012)

I searched online before signing up for a course and I decided on Epro because it provided one on one training, it provided combined training on makeup and image consulting and best of all I could get started with my own freelance business in only 9 months. It also allowed me to study from home which was convenient as a new mom.
Today I’ve completed my course and I’ve started freelancing - specializing in bridal makeup and consultations and my business is booming thanks to all the great tips I learned and the new skills I developed through Epro. I truly enjoyed the course and love the continued access to videos online. I highly recommend Epro!


----------

